# Berkley flicker shad



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

Has anyone had a chance to use the berkley flicker shad yet? I happened to pick some up today from cabelas. Hope to use em some time this week.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My son picked up a few of them a few months ago & so far, they've been pretty effective. Have had success with them on Hoover, Alum, Erie, & ponds.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Never heard of it.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

A very good bait for trolling, and not alot of money.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

I just started using them this year. Have caught some big crappies and some nice LMB at Alum and Oshay.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Bend the back hooks out a little otherwise there pretty nice cranks for the money, hard to beat really.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I like them a lot.!! What color are you using??


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Chrome clown did most of the damage this year at Indian.That's the best one I've used and walmart even carries them. Circus clown took all the eyes last trip but they were all dinks. Other good colors are blue tiger,purple tiger,slick mouse,purple candy, and tenn shad.

You missed the 3 pack sale at mills fleetfarm.com a few weeks ago. 3 pk flickers for $6.99 that I had posted in the bargain room. $3.95 on most of their single packs.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

That was the only bait catching smallies during my last trip to Erie; unfortunately I didn't have one myself...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Deazl,there worth picking up for the price.the smaller 4cm and 5cm even work well with a high rod tip in skinny water...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Deazl,there worth picking up for the price.the smaller 4cm and 5cm even work well with a high rod tip in skinny water...



I'll pick up a few and give them a try...


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

This is the 1st I'm hearing of this lure. Definitely haven't read about it in 20 or so posts this summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> This is the 1st I'm hearing of this lure. Definitely haven't read about it in 20 or so posts this summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



I'll vouch for it. We were fishing for smallies off middle bass and my friend using the flickershad was killing it. Mr. A was there, too...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> I'll vouch for it. We were fishing for smallies off middle bass and my friend using the flickershad was killing it. Mr. A was there, too...


Yes, the blue and silver flickershad was the bait of the day for sure. I have also heard they are very good for trolling as well. 



Mr. A


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> This is the 1st I'm hearing of this lure. Definitely haven't read about it in 20 or so posts this summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Perhaps you also haven't heard of a Joshy Minnow?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

saugmon said:


> You missed the 3 pack sale at mills fleetfarm.com a few weeks ago. 3 pk flickers for $6.99 that I had posted in the bargain room. $3.95 on most of their single packs.


dang i wish i would have seen this. oh well i probably have enough for a while anyways.


----------



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> This is the 1st I'm hearing of this lure. Definitely haven't read about it in 20 or so posts this summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Yea same for me! I happened to like the Berkley facebook page seen a lot of info about them on there.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I :T them at 3.0 mph. Don't be frightened by their depth rating. I can barely get the 5 cm's (9'-11')to hit 5.5' water and the 6 cm (10'-12') for 6'-7' depths.

13# flattie on the chrome clown.Most of my FO's as well on that color.My original chrome clown had both eyeballs missing and still caught fish til I lost it.

$3.99 at cabelas and BPS wants $1 more.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

bigcatfisher said:


> Yea same for me! I happened to like the Berkley facebook page seen a lot of info about them on there.


just started following the page. thx for the heads up.


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey guys, flicker shads have been around for some time. The guys that fish out of my boat have caught hundreds of saugeye on them. Their our go to baits. We use them for skinny water. Their best when their just ticking off the bottom. Best colors for us have been blue tiger, red tiger, black and gold and rainbow dace which I believe is no longer made.

Snuff


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

I just got some gold ones for 1.14 apiece and firetiger for 2.69 at a kmart sale....but ive heard reports of the hooks pulling out on larger fish.....anyone had this. experience? Or. maybe its just trollers?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Picked up a couple today at BassPro, slick racy and slick mouse. Size 4 allegedly dives 6-8 feet. They weren't cheap so hopefully I won't lose them on the creek bed first time out...


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Just need to straighten the hooks out a little bit. They come pointed a little too inward. They will break though if you stress em too much cause they aren't the thickest gauge hooks.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey snuff remember when it was a Berkley Frenzy before they changed the name. Still have a couple fire tigers I use

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Fishslim was the frenzy's big and fat where the flicker is smaller shad shape?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Hey snuff remember when it was a Berkley Frenzy before they changed the name. Still have a couple fire tigers I use
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea i think the frenzy had a sharper profile,little less shadrapish. Ill have to look for mine i have a couple as well?
Ha i do rememeber my uncle buying 2/3 of ever color and size when they(flickers) first came out. And come to think of it he still has all of them,hmm trip over there instead of bait store next time(he has it bad,the only way he buys cranks is to get every size and color for each model,think he has 20-25 full sized planos PACKED with cranks,no joke)


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Just need to straighten the hooks out a little bit. They come pointed a little too inward. They will break though if you stress em too much cause they aren't the thickest gauge hooks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I have a very small craftsman box wrench. I use that to pry out the tines and it doesn't damage or break off the tines.I lost a ton of fish first 2 trips because of those original trebles.

They do break easily which makes them easier for snag retrieval.No problem with 13+# flattie. The 5 cm's have too small of trebles to start with. #6 is the perfect size for them and the 6 cm's. Another thing I noticed is after a few fish,they won't track right.The lead eyescrew sometimes loosens up so I just tighten it back up and it tracks true again.

Basspro wants $4.99. Cabelas is a buck cheaper. I checked out ebay and they're way overpriced on them as well after figuring in shipping.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

This bait is well worth filling a plano 3700 box full with all the colors. It is one of the most versital baits I have used for about any fish from crappie, to bass both large and small mouth, to walleye/saugeye. At times while trolling I'll catch more catfish than crappie with these awsome baits. P.S. don't be scared to go big with them, I use the #7 to troll for crappie and I hull in some real hogs.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

saugmon have you replaced many of the trebles or you just straigten? I am considering changing em out but worry about the impact to the action.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> saugmon have you replaced many of the trebles or you just straigten? I am considering changing em out but worry about the impact to the action.


I swapped them out first after losing 75% of the fish.Then I started bending them out slightly.It didn't do anything to the action.I can feel all the action with the salmon rod and spiderwire setup. The action of the flickers #5 and #6 is not near my bombers and bandits but they track true at my optimum speed of 3 mph. Plus the footage released is near the same as my bombers and bandits. They track slower during the turns so I have to watch for that when mixing different models for the boards,propwash rig,and flatlining.Quite a few tangles at first so I trolled flickers on all rods most of the season.


These flickers catch saugeye,crappie,channelcats,flatties all trolling.Flatties like them off my bigboards. Of my boat totals for the season-which is down 50%, the flickers took most of them.Indian lake saugeye can be picky from year to year.Some years bombers,some bandits,and a few they were both 50-50. This season, bandits got skunked.The bombers faired poorly til the final weeks of the season. The flickers saved my season this year.

I don't list the number of dinks that get tossed back. Some days it was a 10:1 and even a few trips with a 20:1 dink to keeper eye ratio.That would be well over 300+ saugeye dinks,100+ channelcat dinks,all flatties,and a dozen or so crappie dinks. Then the 100+ fish that I lost! They catch fish but I just can't find that single crank that catches keepers only!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I've bent out all mine. Have a few with broken trebles so when I replace those was debating replacing others. Trolled flickers more than any other crank this year. Last couple years mainly ran bombers. Bombers pick up everything too. Couple trips this year trolling both and flickers won the head to head. Think next year I'm gonna get into running boards so will research this winter. And by research I mean read some of your threads 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I picked up a pair of used mini boards and they are very small.I've never messed with inlines.
These minis are almost 1/2 the size of my wallet. I like the 5 cm flickers on my dual big boards. 75' released and tenn shad was the hot color for them and no snags.Heavy wave action and majority of solo trips limit'd their use of my big boards this season.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Has anyone been able to try the new "Flicker" Minnow? I know they are still very hard to find.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

I haven't tried them yet but I did find a place that carries them.

http://www.fleetfarm.com/search/?q=flicker+minnow&searchSubmit.x=10&searchSubmit.y=9

Just copy and past this address, they carry a good selection of colors also.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

think these are readily available now. figure i will add to the arsenal for next summer.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Solid bait for sure. I prefer them over Shad Raps.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Saugmon I have church's mini planer bordes and used them at Indian. I use mono line and pulled 3" shad baits and reef runner rip sticks with no problem.They are tough I had one run over by a jet ski and was not damaged.
Too use with braid you might need to wrap or double the line on the pad.
You could find more info on the lake erie section. Hope this helps.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Someone posted about a big sale at FishUSA.They do carry flickershads. Not really a sale on the flickers for both regular and pro series starting at a tad under $4

http://www.fishusa.com/Search/Berkley Flicker Shad


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

saugmon said:


> I picked up a pair of used mini boards and they are very small.I've never messed with inlines.


OR34s? if so did you add the OR16 clips? that is the route i am considering now.


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

As I said check your k marts right quick if you are near one


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I turned out my hooks over the weekend; can't wait to try these, probably in the fall...


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> OR34s? if so did you add the OR16 clips? that is the route i am considering now.


My set looks like this one,which is 2/3rds the size of my bi-fold wallet. Something to pow around with next season.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> I turned out my hooks over the weekend; can't wait to try these, probably in the fall...


Wiyh the amounts of small shad ive seen,id keepem close...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

saugmon said:


> My set looks like this one,which is 2/3rds the size of my bi-fold wallet. Something to pow around with next season.


You typically run big boards dont you(off a mast) or do you run inlines? Juat curious,ive only ran boards a couple times on inland saugeye,but always run off shores at erie. I can see the big boards haveing a HUGE advantage for inland eyes,especially with braid..

Ive often had ideas of running a bottembouncer/harness off inline planers,useing side imaging to really pick apart cover we all know saugeyes love to use could be a GREAT way to finess some structure hugging saugeye...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> You typically run big boards dont you(off a mast) or do you run inlines? Juat curious,ive only ran boards a couple times on inland saugeye,but always run off shores at erie. I can see the big boards haveing a HUGE advantage for inland eyes,especially with braid..
> 
> 
> 
> Ive often had ideas of running a bottembouncer/harness off inline planers,useing side imaging to really pick apart cover we all know saugeyes love to use could be a GREAT way to finess some structure hugging saugeye...



What are you doing Saturday night? Haha. That is IF I get the boat back together by then.. But yeah, you are totally speakin my language!


----------

